# How important is spouse name in passport????



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

as the title states... how important is spouse name in the passport for the visa??

I got some issue with my Hubby's passport, we sent the police verification and it came negative, bureaucracy i guess. we saw the report since we knew someone at the passport office and it said yes first which was cut/scribbled and then a no was written by hand, maybe our papers were not sufficient, we both were confused because we gave all required papers and the cop was happy with them.
anyway, we had applied for inclusion of spouse name and change of address, which means my name wont appear in the passport till the next police report comes positive, it might take another 4 to 5 months, i dont want to wait that long since we are loosing time. our acs report expires in 9 months, thats the case history.. now the question is

1. if we have the marriage registration to support our marriage, is inclusion of spouse name important in the passport? someone told me that the visa might get rejected if the name is not there.

2. is it a threat really? should we wait another 4-5 months or apply now with the same visa and as and when the passport changes are done, we re-submit the passport copies, so we dont waste time and the passport goes in during the waiting period which i am sure is much more than 4-5 months which the passport will take

HELPPPHHHHH


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

I don't know how it goes in India, but spouse's name in the passport cannot be a requirement for all countries - for example here in Finland they just don't do that. 

So I'd guess (but just guess) that you're okay if you have a marriage certificate or something to prove that you're married.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Sim

You did not get the point,
a friend told me that the visa can be rejected since both of us are applying as husband and wife and if my passport has hisname as my spouse and his passport has no name since his passport was made almost 6 years back when we were not married... is there a chance that they reject the visa application or do not grant the visa on this ground?

I am worried since we will loose another 5 months which is way too close to our acs assessment report expiry.


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

No I did get the point, I understand what you're worried about  I'm just saying that I doubt they would require both passports to have the spouse's name - I mean from the marriage certificate they can see when you were married and from your husbands passport they'll see that it was granted before you were married, hence no mention of a spouse. So I don't see why it would be a problem, but maybe you can check with DIAC directly? 

As an aside, it's pretty amazing that getting a passport can take 5 months  I'd go crazy. Over here you get a passport within one week, max - and on the same day if you're in a hurry.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, i got my passport in 2 days flat but for my hubby's passport we are having big issues and i am having sleepless nights. I am getting depressed by the day and its irritating me. i feel so god damn helpless.


----------



## abhiria (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Anj
I had a word with my agent and she confirmed that u can star the visa application from your husbands side the marriage certificate and other things are needed after 5 months past the application so in that case you save time.

Actually mine will be the same case as i will be marrying in jan .So i asked my agent giving my example


----------



## abhiria (Jul 31, 2008)

and i guess you dont need ur spouse name included in application as its no where mentioned 

Abhijeet


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

abhiria said:


> and i guess you dont need ur spouse name included in application as its no where mentioned
> 
> Abhijeet


Hi Abhijeet,
The spouse name has to be added in the application itself, but i was not sure if the passport would do without my name in his passport, I mean i was sure that it wont make a difference but a friend who is in sydney, he told me that it can be an issue so dont leave anything undone..


----------



## abhiria (Jul 31, 2008)

And are u applying on your own or using an agent ??

And I suggest you directly give a call to DIAC and check instead of waiting for so long


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

and thanks for asking the agent... i too asked my agent, he will comment on it once he sees the passport scans which we will send him tomorrow


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

using an agent..


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi anj1976, 

My name does not appear anywhere in my husbands passport - I just checked. My surname is not even the same as his surname since I chose not to change mine (and he didn't want to change his either  ). However we did have the marriage certificate to prove that we are married and that was all we needed. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

wow,
karen you made my life so much lighter.. hehe, I mean the tension is off me now

this calls for a big bear fat sweet huggg


anj


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> wow,
> karen you made my life so much lighter.. hehe, I mean the tension is off me now
> 
> this calls for a big bear fat sweet huggg
> ...


Thanks for the hug! 

Karen


----------



## lavin90 (Dec 11, 2011)

Anj,

My worry is related to your question.

what i want to know is, finally did u add spouse name in passport. mine problem is little different one, as i m told from passport office that to make baby passport u need spouse name in either of passport. 

I guess u also made ur baby passport, did u add spouse name either on ur passport or ur husband passport to make baby passport, cause thats what passport govt website says.

Pls reply.

lavin










anj1976 said:


> as the title states... how important is spouse name in the passport for the visa??
> 
> I got some issue with my Hubby's passport, we sent the police verification and it came negative, bureaucracy i guess. we saw the report since we knew someone at the passport office and it said yes first which was cut/scribbled and then a no was written by hand, maybe our papers were not sufficient, we both were confused because we gave all required papers and the cop was happy with them.
> anyway, we had applied for inclusion of spouse name and change of address, which means my name wont appear in the passport till the next police report comes positive, it might take another 4 to 5 months, i dont want to wait that long since we are loosing time. our acs report expires in 9 months, thats the case history.. now the question is
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes we got the spouse name added to the passport.. it was a struggle but finally it did happen, and yes the spouse name should be there in either of the passports.

i used an agent to do everything for us, if u want i can pm u his number


----------



## lavin90 (Dec 11, 2011)

Anj, Did you get new passport after adding ur spouse name or it was endorsed on one of the passport pages.

Cause if you get new passport then, the passport number changes.

Lavin.




anj1976 said:


> yes we got the spouse name added to the passport.. it was a struggle but finally it did happen, and yes the spouse name should be there in either of the passports.
> 
> i used an agent to do everything for us, if u want i can pm u his number


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

mine was a new anyways cos my old one had expired, for my husband they just added the name on one page (not the bio page) on teh same passport


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

lavin90 said:


> Anj, Did you get new passport after adding ur spouse name or it was endorsed on one of the passport pages.
> 
> Cause if you get new passport then, the passport number changes.
> 
> Lavin.


Hi lavin90,

I am exactly doing the same thing... either my passport of my wife's passport don't have spouse name but we have our marriage certificate properly registered. We will have our first kid in next 2-3 weeks. if i want to have passport for kid, conditions are

1. Both parents must have valid passports.
2. Either one of parent mush have spouse name included
3. since iam living in current city for more than 2 years in same address, i have to change my address as well, include spouse name and i have to do name bifurcation as my name has 2 words and there print with no space inbetween!
4. collecting address proof are biggest thing if you stay in rented house
5. yes, you will get a new passport after police verification and all other formalities is done.
5. iam planning to wait till all these things are done, apply for birth certif for my kid, get a passport for kid and then go for visa applications!

the biggest challenge in this process is getting an appointment in seva kendra in bangalore! they are gone in blink of eyes...daily 3.5K normal and 400 tatkal slots are released nad they are gone in less than 15 mintues...

BTW, if you are in india dont only rely pp seva kendra helpline for any queries or docs needed, jsut want to nearest PSK office and get it clarified there itself....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

dreamaus, this was my exact situation.. i remember those times and wish to god no one goes through it. it was terrible. the harassment of the cops doing verification again and again, yes it is normal in Gurgaon for the cops to do verification twice as they take money each time, all our passports were made like that, 2 verifications each, 700 INR given as mithai money to the cops.. 

i suggest you apply for the visa anyways, why wait for the passport? you can always update them with passport changes later by filling the change of circumstance form.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> dreamaus, this was my exact situation.. i remember those times and wish to god no one goes through it. it was terrible. the harassment of the cops doing verification again and again, yes it is normal in Gurgaon for the cops to do verification twice as they take money each time, all our passports were made like that, 2 verifications each, 700 INR given as mithai money to the cops..
> 
> i suggest you apply for the visa anyways, why wait for the passport? you can always update them with passport changes later by filling the change of circumstance form.


oh yeah it is a nightmare...let me ask you this...if i apply now with existing details how easy or hard is to do the following with circumstances change form?

1. change of entire primary applicant details of passport (as they issue a new one) like a minor name change, place of issue etc etc...
2. Inclusion of kid as dependent
3. may be spouse passport details as well.

if it is easy to do above said with that form, i will go ahead with 176 if i get vic ss soon or else have to wait.

one more doubt it is, if i get a CO allocation in 3-4 weeks, and if he asks for PCC and medicals, can i stop my processing until i get passport things done from my side? will co accept it?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes they will accept, once you get the new details you can update them and it is very much possible that you get a CO in 2-3 weeks. just give them the receipt and they will wait for you to submit the documents. as long as you give them a proof that you are working on it they wait and they do not make a new passport if you get the address changed or for that matter get spouse name added, they just write it on the next page and stamp it (yeah hand written). they make a new passport when your old one expires or the pages are over.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> yes they will accept, once you get the new details you can update them and it is very much possible that you get a CO in 2-3 weeks. just give them the receipt and they will wait for you to submit the documents. as long as you give them a proof that you are working on it they wait and they do not make a new passport if you get the address changed or for that matter get spouse name added, they just write it on the next page and stamp it (yeah hand written). they make a new passport when your old one expires or the pages are over.


if easy then i will go ahead...but i enquired in passport office in person...they told me 100% i will get a new passport only...that is why i am scared of applying before...again as i asked earlier will CO accept the change of passport number itself?


----------



## lavin90 (Dec 11, 2011)

Endorsment of spouse name on passport in one of blank pages use to happen earlier.

Now the clear passport rule says, that for adding spouse name, address change, you are issued a fresh passport with new passport no.

Thats what my worried also is and checked with passport office these things.

Indian Goverment, wake up pls.

All The best friend.






dreamaus said:


> if easy then i will go ahead...but i enquired in passport office in person...they told me 100% i will get a new passport only...that is why i am scared of applying before...again as i asked earlier will CO accept the change of passport number itself?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

dont worry, they will accept it, go ahead


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> dont worry, they will accept it, go ahead


thanks anj1976... i will go ahead if i have ss then


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> thanks anj1976... i will go ahead if i have ss then


hey anj1976...I have one more question...
I am currently living in Bangalore and i wanna add my spouse name in my passport...passport site rule says it needs to be done where i am staying currently but i would like to do at my native where passport was initially issued as it is easy over there...if i do it at my native where do i need to apply for PCC? it has to be done at Bangalore only or at my native? or anywhere is fine?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

if you add the spouse name from native place, they will do a police verification again, in all probability, yu should get your PCC also from there because if the passport address is different then they do a police verification all over again.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> if you add the spouse name from native place, they will do a police verification again, in all probability, yu should get your PCC also from there because if the passport address is different then they do a police verification all over again.


ok cool...i think then it is better to get my passport reissued with change of personal details at my native and get PCC over there itself. 

i was only concerned that if they come to know that i am staying at bangalore but renewing at my native they might reject my app.

huh...one thing iam wondering is after starting this PR process i surprised with the volume of doubts i get everytime i move to next phase !


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no one is a pro at migrating, not even the agents.. your doubts will go on even after you move here.. its a new day everyday


----------



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi anjali

U guys rock..i absolutely salute u.. :clap2::clap2::clap2: i have gone thru ur threads - preparation and experience so far...they r jst awesome.

Me n my husband have also applied for 175 on 18th nov 2011 and we are waiting for CO. Since u were also based in gurgaon can u plz message me the agent who helped u in adding spouse name in passport. And how much time did it actually took. We have our marriage registered in ggn only. Also u had written that police verification will be required for adding spouse name. Did i misunderstood something ovr here..

Thanks a lot


----------



## giri26 (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't understand this concept, my wife did not have my name in her passport. We just gave our marriage certificate. There were no issues. expecting spouses to include their names in their respective passport is ridiculous. All of us get passports before marriage. It is impossible to have our names in them. I don't think this can be a requirement for any immigration. If you dont have a marriage cert then there can be an issue. My wife does not even share my last name. Do you guys know anyone getting into trouble because of that? I know few people who did not bother to add any spouse names and still got their PR's granted with just the Marriage cert. Just curious.


----------



## mpp (Jul 12, 2010)

giri26 said:


> I don't understand this concept, my wife did not have my name in her passport. We just gave our marriage certificate. There were no issues. expecting spouses to include their names in their respective passport is ridiculous. All of us get passports before marriage. It is impossible to have our names in them. I don't think this can be a requirement for any immigration. If you dont have a marriage cert then there can be an issue. My wife does not even share my last name. Do you guys know anyone getting into trouble because of that? I know few people who did not bother to add any spouse names and still got their PR's granted with just the Marriage cert. Just curious.


As long as one has the marriage certificate it is okay.Even my name is not included in my husband's passport nor have i have changed my surname after marriage but i did not face any problem when we applied for PR here (PR has been approved ).Just make sure you have the Original Marriage certificate when you make any applications.


----------



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes , we need to have atleast one of the passport endorsed with spouse name. I also had same question sometime back but checked with agents and also passport office customer support, they also mentioned it as mandatory to have atleast 1 should have their spouse name added in the passport to apply for baby's passport.

Since it takes months for CO allocation for 175 , and 9-12 months for the total process of 175 PR we can do this change in passport and then inform about this change to the CO. This is really important for those who r expecting or planning for a baby 





mpp said:


> As long as one has the marriage certificate it is okay.Even my name is not included in my husband's passport nor have i have changed my surname after marriage but i did not face any problem when we applied for PR here (PR has been approved ).Just make sure you have the Original Marriage certificate when you make any applications.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

panks_oz said:


> Yes , we need to have atleast one of the passport endorsed with spouse name. I also had same question sometime back but checked with agents and also passport office customer support, they also mentioned it as mandatory to have atleast 1 should have their spouse name added in the passport to apply for baby's passport.
> 
> Since it takes months for CO allocation for 175 , and 9-12 months for the total process of 175 PR we can do this change in passport and then inform about this change to the CO. This is really important for those who r expecting or planning for a baby


this thread has some info.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/99574-passport-question.html


----------



## lavin90 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi,

I think Primary reason of this thread is to clear the confusion about requirement for *new born babies passport.
*
*Is it mandatory for either, father or mother to have their spouse name endorse on passport for making babies passport*, is the question.

Now, it seems illogical and people who have have applied for PR and expecting thier babies want to clear this confusion.

Earlier, you could endorse spouse name in your passport in some of the page in day or two, but now if u want to endorse spouse name it has process of re-issue of passport, which takes more than month and hasseles are of just like making new passport.

Now, People can clear this confusin with their personal experiences, so far we never had anyone who made babies passport without having spouse name added in either of passport.

Now your suggestion pls...


----------

